# Bee books free and almost free



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Check out the EF Phillips library at Cornell


http://bees.library.cornell.edu/b/bees/browse/a.html


----------



## d16795 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for these links. I've been wanting these, but haven't pulled the trigger on the expense. So many things to spend money on in beekeeping initially.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Thanks this is great


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

best free most complete library on beekeeping on the internet 


Michael Palmer said:


> Check out the EF Phillips library at Cornell
> 
> 
> http://bees.library.cornell.edu/b/bees/browse/a.html


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

j.kuder said:


> best free most complete library on beekeeping on the internet


I spent some time paging through them and found that most of the publications are pre 1900's pretty cool history lesson. I do not understand why it is not as simple as grafting a tree, growing a tomato or keeping a flock of chickens.:scratch:


----------



## vtbeeguy (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you both for these links been wanting those books for a while just downloaded them to my kindle. Also that link MP posted has some awesome stuff thank you very much for it a lot of great reading.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

check this site out for a massive collection


----------



## Rww930 (Mar 14, 2016)

I recently started Kindle as well. Lots if free reads on there. Lots of .99 ones too. Even better with Amazon Prime.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

DavidZ said:


> check this site out for a massive collection


Thanks DavidZ, what a treasure trove!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Rww930 said:


> I recently started Kindle as well. Lots if free reads on there. Lots of .99 ones too. Even better with Amazon Prime.


Go to bookbub.com and sign up for free ebooks. They send you an email with free or cheap books every day. I have more books than I will ever read (and still go to the library regularly).


----------

